# Crew Needed and/or Buddy Boat : Offshore Thursday from Freeport



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is my situation...

I am a offshore noobie. I bought a 1993 2660 Robalo Cuddy with twin 200hp Merc's. I spent the fall getting everything in working order.... new Garmin 740s, new radio, etc. Everything is working great.

My 16 year old son and I are planning to head out of Freeport on Thursday.

Optimally, I like to follow a buddy boat offshore AND get an experienced fisherman onboard to teach my son and I and show us the ropes.

Please PM me if you are interested in either buddy boat or crew for my boat.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mark, check your messages, PM sent.


----------



## tomfish1 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Offshore Thursday from Freeport - Suggestions*

NASAGeek,

Wish I was going out with you, looks like you have a perfect day for a great trip. If you are new to offshore and not familar with the waters, may I suggest you start with the George V. wreck about 8 1/2-9 miles due south /southwest of surfside (check your maps) believe your heading will be about 210 degrees. Water is about 45-55ft, various fish, sometimes snap's & ling, etc. Also check out the Rutherford rigs in the same area. If boat is running good / no problems, you can keep heading south or southwest, lots of rigs around to check out.

I run out of Sargent, (about 17 miles downrange) so sometimes fish the same areas. Don't recommend for novice but, if you really want to make a run, check our German Charlie (about 31 miles south of the jetty (check your maps). Several nice spots, generally hold good fish.

Cheers and be safe,
tom


----------

